# Question about Clearblue digital Ovulation thingy!



## Rose38

I usually get longer cycles say 32 or 35 days maybe sometimes 30 but given they are usually longer I would say I ovulate later so not on 12 to 14 ish as per a women on a 28 day cycle.

However I have just bought the Clearblue digital ovualation predictor with 7 tests and smiley face when you get the LH surge and thought I'd just see if I do ovualate sooner now I'm older and to get things clear because I am at the start of my journey - so I tested on day:

11 -circle
12 - circle
13 today Saturday - circle

When I pull the thing out I see a faint line and then the dark control line. What does this mean? It has picked up a bit of LH but not a lot.
I have heard women say they never get any faint line?

I am hoping this coming week maybe towards the end or even next weekend I might get smiley face. I am hoping and getting a bit excited about getting it haha :) 
I gather that when you get smiley face and you pull the thing out the LH line is as dark as or darker than control line??

How good is the modern equipment we have today to help us!! 
:happydance:

How are you experiencing things using this device if you have used it?
Thank You. 

p.s Has anybody got one where you just need to buy the refills? I thought my one I could buy refills after the 7 ran out but I think you need to buy the whole thing again and its $60 in Australia.


----------



## pearinthesnow

Hi-

I always see a fainter line with these...even when i only get the circle. When you actually get a smiley the line will be darker. 

LH can be present in your urine at any time during your cycle, so that is why you see the blue line. You only get the smiley when you get your LH surge.

I kind of find the empty smiley depressing. And they are really expensive!


----------



## greenjelly

I dont have much luck with the smiley faces either. And yes they are far too expensive to use very frequently. I did email Clear Blue to ask why they cant just sell the sticks rather than having to buy the digital unit every time as well. They didnt reply... 
I have read that you shouldnt look at the line that appears when you put the stick out. You should just go by the circle or smile. I do look at the line on the stick and assume if it is a bit faint, the surge is on its way or on its way out. But supposedly, we shouldnt do that... is that just a ploy to make us buy more sticks?!! 
Good luck and Baby Dust to you both!


----------



## Hortensia

I used these for a bit last year before taking a break from ttc. The second line was a bit darker during the LH surge time, but I wouldn't be inclined to draw too many conclusions from studying the lines. The smiley face is the only definite indicator of imminent ovulation. I found the smiley face quite fun, but I'm not sure I want to pay that much money for my fun. I also (at the beginning) started testing far too early. My advice would probably be to chart for a bit to see when your ovulation usually occurs, then use the OPK for a few days before the projected date of ovulation, just to make sure. They are ruinously expensive!


----------



## Kiki09

I used this after being told to by my consultant as I was relying on temping and just getting nowhere, the first month we used it we got pregnant with Finley! He told me to bd on the day of and the day after the smiley face...

I am trying it again this cycle as we are trying for our second...


----------



## Taurus8484

Firstly Hi, another Aussie!!! I start by using the cheapie OPK and when I start to see a faint line on them, move to the Clearblue Digital until I get the smiley face. Otherwise, just way too expensive!!

Apparently I read somewhere, cant remember where sorry, that that other blue line on the Clearblue Digital will always be there. Something to do with how it tests.


----------



## pearinthesnow

Taurus8484 said:


> Firstly Hi, another Aussie!!! I start by using the cheapie OPK and when I start to see a faint line on them, move to the Clearblue Digital until I get the smiley face. Otherwise, just way too expensive!!
> 
> Apparently I read somewhere, cant remember where sorry, that that other blue line on the Clearblue Digital will always be there. Something to do with how it tests.

I did this too. I mostly used the cheapies, and they can be hard to read so I only used the smiley to confirm. 

They should sell the sticks and not make you buy a whole kit. :growlmad:


----------

